# Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Duhon injured



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/pioneerpress/12988811.htm


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

what the heck. let's make this the "official" game thread for the final preseason game.

wolves have wally tonight, but no KG.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

oh, the game is at 7pm CT on CSN-Chicago. and for league pass cable subscribers, my system, time warner is showing the game on their schedule.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

For Directv : 
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2">*Wednesday, October 26*</td><td align="center">Time (ET)</td><td align="left">Chan.</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td colspan="4"><table bgcolor="#336699" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr><td width="5"> 
</td><td>Indiana Pacers at Charlotte Bobcats</td><td align="center">7:00 pm</td><td align="left"> 753</td></tr><tr><td width="5"> 
</td><td>Chicago Bulls at Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td align="center">8:00 pm</td><td align="left"> 752</td></tr><tr><td width="5"> 
</td><td>Sacramento Kings at Phoenix Suns</td><td align="center">10:00 pm</td><td align="left"> 751</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
This will be on Indemand League Pass. Channel : Team 3. Check your cable.

for Dish Network you can try 429.

But I will not be watching.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

thanks spongy! yeah, go sox. i'll be surfing, but it won't be decided until late. 

i have the chicago feed. oh joy. tomandred, it's been a while!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

bulls start:


*nocioni
songaila
chandler
duhon
hinrich*


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Deng hurt? He didn't play many minutes last game...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



fl_flash said:


> Deng hurt? He didn't play many minutes last game...



no. they said skiles looking for defensive toughness to start. thus nocioni.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

:wave: Wolves game thread! :wave:


Feel free to post in it


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

tim thomas getting some 1st q burn.

are you able to see this game, flash??


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

With dish network I am able to...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



mizenkay said:


> tim thomas getting some 1st q burn.
> 
> are you able to see this game, flash??


Recording it (TIVO). Usually, during the season, if I record the games, I stay away from game threads, ESPN or anything that could possibly tell me the final score. I like to be surprised. It's preseason so I really don't care. I'm following the NBA.com play-by-play. I'll watch the game later tonight in peace and quiet after the kids and wife are asleep. Makes for a late night, but it's far more enjoyable to actually watch the game than to have to contend with all the hubbub and activity that is the Flash residence this time of night!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

how come Kandi-man always looks like he's having a career game whenever he faces the bulls?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

oh dear.

duhon went down hard. hit his head. he's been laying there a little while. 

driving to the hoop. griffin hit him (accidentally) in the course of the play.

they are taking him out on a stretcher.

oh my god.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

duhon goes on a stretcher it does not look good


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

What just happened? I turned the channel away from the WS and I see a stretcher being pulled out and they switched to commercial? Who is hurt?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



mizenkay said:


> oh dear.
> 
> duhon went down hard. hit his head. he's been laying there a little while.
> 
> ...


God DAMMIT! 

I hope he's ok.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

back from the timeout. duhon STILL on the floor.

griffin caught him with the elbow. duhon hit the floor really hard. it was loud. 

they're immobilizing him. 

oh my god.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

[edit]

does it look REALLLLY BAD?! you think he'll be okay? possibly like that j-craw flip that they had to take a strecher for, but was fine for the next game???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Jesus.... his eyes are closed shut......


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

hopefully it's just a bad concussion. cause that did not look good.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



Future said:


> Jesus.... his eyes are closed shut......


o god


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

CUT DOWN ON TURNOVERS AND DEFEND THE 3 :curse:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

sweetney buzzer beater, nice.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

duhon alert and talking according to the trainers.

has stiffness in his neck.

they're taking him to the hospital (8 blocks away) to get checked out.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



mizenkay said:


> duhon alert and talking according to the trainers.
> 
> has stiffness in his neck.
> 
> they're taking him to the hospital (8 blocks away) to get checked out.


good news


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Gordon steps in and plays Duhon's role perfectly. 

0-5 from the field, but 7 assists in the first half.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

OK, I finally get to see a game and I see Duhon come close to breaking his neck and the Bulls losing by 16 to the Wolves without Garnett. Ick.

I missed the verry beginning, so I didn't see much of Tyson who appears to have been run off the court by the Kandiman.

Kandi now guarded by Sweets. They've dumped it in to Kandi like three series in a row.

Sweets returns the favor with a nice little hook shot, but he's basically showing why you don't have short slow guys guard tall athletic guys, even if they're losers like Kandi.

Eddie Griffin also laid some smack down on Othella. 

Our inability to guard long quick guys is going to be a recurring theme.

Also noticed that as Sweetney walks past Marko Jaric, they appear to be exactly the same height.

Ben's really trying hard to run the point and not looking for his shot. He's got 7 assists and only 1 TO, so by and large I think that's good. It's the pre-season and he should be able to look for his shot later. It be nice to see him put it all together though.

Deng's really come alive. 10 points in the quarter, and he just stole it and took it all the way for a score against stiff defense. Really nice play. That's the sort of thing I'm hoping to see from him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Gordon had a horrific turnover at half court while walking the ball up and trying to dribble between his legs. His only turnover, however.

Duhon's a tough nut. I think he'll be okay in a few days.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Basden's gotten majorly lost on defense twice


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

pike with the buzzer beater! lol.

53-50 wolves at the half.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Pike hits a 3 at the Buzzer to get the Bulls within 3.

Sweets hit a shot from probably 18 feet a couple plays before that. Really nice touch.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

So far gordon is 0-5 from the field but i like how he got seven assits thats what gordon should always do win he has bad shooting nights like the effort, as for sweetney he seems to be getting more comfortable within the bulls sytem. he has a nice touch but i would like to see him pass the ball and get others involved as the season goes on, but iam sure he will improve on that area close game 53-50 t wolves.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Gordon with 8 assists!
Thats what i think he has to do if he is to start!
Use his passing skills more in the first half, then in second half unleash the air gordon points on the other team. Thats all he has to learn to be able to start, to learn he doesnt have to score everytime when hes on the floor to be effective. 
Sweetney sounds like hes playen well, hitting some nice jumpers.
Anyone heard anything about Duhon yet?
And its good to be back  Just got the internet! Its been a long while


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Starting five for second half i hope is-
Ben Gordon running the point
Kirk at Shooting
Andres Noicioni
Mike Sweetney
Tyson Chandler

Tyson has to start showen me hes worth all the money!
What you think about the idea of Ben running the point with Kirk playing shoot instead of the other way around?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



OziBull said:


> What you think about the idea of Ben running the point with Kirk playing shoot instead of the other way around?


I think it's disastrous.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



VincentVega said:


> Gordon had a horrific turnover at half court while walking the ball up and trying to dribble between his legs. His only turnover, however.
> 
> Duhon's a tough nut. I think he'll be okay in a few days.




Anybody remember the NCAA tourney game when he bashed his head on the court (eerily similar to tonight). He came back later in the game and played with a concussion.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



OziBull said:


> Gordon with 8 assists!
> Thats what i think he has to do if he is to start!
> Use his passing skills more in the first half, then in second half unleash the air gordon points on the other team. Thats all he has to learn to be able to start, to learn he doesnt have to score everytime when hes on the floor to be effective.
> Sweetney sounds like hes playen well, hitting some nice jumpers.
> ...


well, welcome back.

duhon appears to be ok. alert and talking. stiffness in his neck.

yeah, sweetney has a nice range, that shot mike mentioned was niiice. and the slam earlier in the first, he nearly bent the backboard. the dude may be overweight but he is strong. 

deng having a nice game tonite. 

and even tim thomas looked like he could do something for us once he shakes off the rust. 

we just have looked half a step slow on defense most of the night.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Gordon 0-5 tonight to follow up 1-6 last night he should be passsing the ball more 


Kandi dominating the paint :curse: 

anthony carter came in and did the same :curse: 

like bizarro world !!!


Is it just preseason or does it seem as though teams have caught up to our overachieving rightwayers ?

The thing that bothers me the most is that it seems that other teams are restricting their starters minutes while we seem to be going all out at times


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



VincentVega said:


> I think it's disastrous.


Fair enough thanks mate for your comments


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

I guess I'm not the only one watching the game. I take it most here are Northsiders or out of towners?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

what happened to chandler?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



UMfan83 said:


> I guess I'm not the only one watching the game. I take it most here are Northsiders or out of towners?


 northsider here...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

McCants is gonna be good.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



mizenkay said:


> deng having a nice game tonite.


The Timberwolves Radio guys love Deng. Said his offense looks improved.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

madsen lol


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

Ben Gordon thinks he's Gilbert Arenas or something with the 10 assists and 0 points.

Unfortunately he passed up a lot of shots I would think he should be taking. And based on everything I've heard Skiles say, he's being told to go for it. Very odd. He couldn't guard anything though. And when he did shoot he stank it up.

Deng had a very nice game. He showed a lot of different stuff.

In Tyson's new role he's not as effective as in his old role. He might be a "center" on offense in the sense that he's got no offensive game, but the fact that he's 7 feet tall doesn't make him an effective one on one defender of big players.

Sweets can keep us in games, but we really need to find a way to keep teams from attacking his "slowness and shortness". They're real liabilities. If he lost 20 lbs it certainly wouldn't hurt.

I wonder how the Bulls work on defense in camp, because both individually and collectively they looked like a bunch of strangers put together last year to start the season and they still do.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

_MINNEAPOLIS -- Chicago Bulls guard Chris Duhon was taken to the hospital after crashing to the floor under the basket in the first quarter of Wednesday night's exhibition game against Minnesota.

Duhon was carried off the floor on a stretcher after being fouled by Eddie Griffon on a drive to the basket late in the period. Team officials said Duhon was conscious, had movement in his extremities and complained of a sore neck.

He was taken to Hennepin County Medical Center to be examined for a concussion.

Duhon drove to the basket and had his shot blocked by Griffin. His momentum sent him crashing to the floor, and he landed on his rear first and then his head hit the floor.

In a scary moment, Duhon lay motionless for several minutes while being attended to by team doctors and medical staff. His teammates watched in anxious silence, then applauded as he was taken out of the arena._

****


_MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Wally Szczerbiak scored 19 points on Wednesday night to help the Minnesota Timberwolves to a 100-92 exhibition victory over the Chicago Bulls, who lost guard Chris Duhon to a neck injury.

Duhon was taken to the hospital after crashing to the floor under the basket in the first quarter.
Duhon was carried off the floor on a stretcher after being fouled by Eddie Griffin on a drive to the basket late in the period. Team officials said *Duhon was conscious, had movement in his extremities and complained of a sore neck.*

He was taken to Hennepin County Medical Center to be checked for a concussion.

Duhon's injury means that Ben Gordon, last year's sixth man of the year, could be headed to the starting lineup. Gordon was scoreless and missed all seven shots, but had 10 assists.

The Timberwolves have their own injury problems. Former MVP Kevin Garnett missed the game with a sprained left ankle, but coach Dwane Casey said that was just for precautionary measures.
Michael Olowokandi hit his first three shots of the game to get the Wolves off to a quick start and finished with 13 points and eight rebounds.

Eddie Griffin added 13 points and rookie Rashad McCants had 15 for the Timberwolves, who shot 51 percent. Anthony Carter also played well, with nine points, seven assists and five steals.
Michael Sweetney, acquired from New York in a trade earlier this month, continued a strong preseason with 18 points and 10 rebounds and Luol Deng added 18 and eight rebounds for Chicago.

The Bulls had two buzzer-beaters at the end of the first and second quarters. Sweetney hit a mid-range jumper at the end of the first and Eric Piatkowski drilled a 29-footer just before halftime. ... Bulls F Tim Thomas played for the first time in five games despite being listed as questionable with a sprained left ankle. He had six points on 3-of-11 shooting. _


espn


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Duhon carried off floor on stretcher*

MINNEAPOLIS -- Chicago Bulls guard Chris Duhon was taken to the hospital after crashing to the floor under the basket in the first quarter of Wednesday night's exhibition game against Minnesota.

Duhon was carried off the floor on a stretcher after being fouled by Eddie Griffin on a drive to the basket late in the period. Team officials said Duhon was conscious, had movement in his extremities and complained of a sore neck.

He was taken to Hennepin County Medical Center to be examined for a concussion.

More in URL


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Duhon carried off floor on stretcher*

You never want to see an injury like that, hopefully he will be alright and it isnt too serious.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



VincentVega said:


> McCants is gonna be good.



That is good to hear that from a non-wolves fan!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team still has ways to go at all aspects of the game. Our D was especially troubling to watch tonight. They were getting pretty much any shot they wanted in the set offense or while going 1-on-1. Not a good sign against a team missing their best player.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



Mikedc said:


> In Tyson's new role he's not as effective as in his old role. He might be a "center" on offense in the sense that he's got no offensive game, but the fact that he's 7 feet tall doesn't make him an effective one on one defender of big players.


This is a big concern. Are we going to sacarfice his help D on big players because he becomes our primary post defender. (Due to no one else being over 6'10)

Just going off pics, he looks bigger/bulkier




Mikedc said:


> Sweets can keep us in games, but we really need to find a way to keep teams from attacking his "slowness and shortness". They're real liabilities. If he lost 20 lbs it certainly wouldn't hurt.


I don't understand how he's reported to have good work ethic but shows up over weight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*AP Update*

_He was taken to Hennepin County Medical Center to be examined for a concussion. Preliminary tests showed nothing serious, but Duhon was being kept overnight for further observation.

"We're keeping our fingers crossed and hope he's OK," Chicago coach Scott Skiles said after the Bulls lost to the Timberwolves 100-92. "It's a blow to us for sure."_


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Although he means much more to me than his fantasy stats... I drafted Duhon tonight in our fantasy draft. I hope he's okay on many levels.

For the record, spongy, you're going down in Week 1.

ity:


----------



## the samizdat (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



nybullsfan said:


> madsen lol


That was hilarious....

Brought back fond memories of Eric Montross at the UC back in 99. I went to see the Bulls play the Pistons, and although the Pistons won by 40+, watching Eric Montross airball back-to-back free throws was worth the price of admission alone.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I Hope Du is ok !
Tyson is really worrying me! If he doesnt start performing in the first 10 games of the regular season he will be really under the knife!
Sweetney is really impressing me does anyone know what he averaged through the pre season?
Does anyone have any video highlights of the game today?
Thanks guys


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Although he means much more to me than his fantasy stats... I drafted Duhon tonight in our fantasy draft. I hope he's okay on many levels.
> 
> For the record, spongy, you're going down in Week 1.
> 
> ity:


Are you playing in an Eastern Conference-only league that has 15 teams with 20 players each?

Chris Duhon?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



darlets said:


> I don't understand how he's reported to have good work ethic but shows up over weight.


I can understand how you wouldn't understand that.

But here's something that's even harder to understand -- in his first two pro seasons, Sweetney has actually gotten HEAVIER as his season progressed.

We're used to guys like Chandler and Hinrich struggling to keep weight on during the season. Sweetney's the polar opposite -- Clyde Frazier went into long rants this past spring in which he'd wonder aloud how it was humanly possible for an NBA player to practice and train and play 30 minutes in games and still gain weight.

I'd be ecstatic to be proven wrong, but to sit around and dream that Sweetney's going to be a ripped and lean 250 in January is nothing short of a pipedream. He's got a funky metabolism.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Showtyme said:


> Although he means much more to me than his fantasy stats... I drafted Duhon tonight in our fantasy draft. I hope he's okay on many levels.
> 
> For the record, spongy, you're going down in Week 1.
> 
> ity:


 no, you're going down!


----------



## the samizdat (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



sheefo13 said:


> That is good to hear that from a non-wolves fan!


Well he may be good on offense, but...

He is absolutely incapable of playing any defense and he's a major headcase.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I wonder if "Dr. Evil" Paxson will have a brain control chip implanted in Duhon, as long as he has him in the hospital?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I wonder if "Dr. Evil" Paxson will have a brain control chip implanted in Duhon, as long as he has him in the hospital?



I thought they did that already. :biggrin: 

On a serious note - saw the accident on ESPN news - could have been really, really bad.
(And why does sport television suck so much? Someone retire Tim McCarver soon!)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*



darlets said:


> This is a big concern. Are we going to sacarfice his help D on big players because he becomes our primary post defender. (Due to no one else being over 6'10)
> 
> Just going off pics, he looks bigger/bulkier


I think he is, for the first time, noticeably stronger in the upper body. He's no rock or anything, but I didn't see once the ball get ripped out of his outstretched arms the way it did once or twice a game last year.

But yeah, the big problem is that he's now forced into a role he was mediocre at. The trick will be to find someone who's good at that role (an individual big man defender who can free up Tyson to rebound and freelance) and at the same time bring well above average (to make up for Tyson and the rest of the team's poor) offensive production.



> I don't understand how he's reported to have good work ethic but shows up over weight.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Tonights Game - Chicago @ Minnesota - Wally World returns*

I'm still keeping a cool head since it's the pre-season, and I know players' mindsets change once the real games begin. But I was pretty disgusted with our team defense last night (without KG too!). I find it funny how many posters were so concerned about our offense, when it's actually our defense that's struggling. Skiles will continue to tweak though until he finds a lineup that will defend.

I think we'll be fine, but I'm a bit concerned with Gordon. He needs to settle back into his bench role and do what he did last year. Our team's record hinges quite a bit on how he performs.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I thought it was an interesting game last night. We played like crap for the most part. Lost by 8. No Garnett though. I'm not too concerned over Gordon or Hinrich. I think all three of our guards have been told, in no uncertain terms, to get the newer players involved and get them touches. Gordon, and to a lesser extent Hinrich, have consistantly passed up shots they would have normally taken this preseason. There was a strecth in the third where Hinrich seemed to get pissed and stepped his game up. It was basically the only scoring he did. Right after his little five or seven point burst, Skiles sat him the rest of the game. Chandler is the guy that I'm a little concerned over. He looked noticably winded in very little time on the floor. Other than the Detriot game where he was a monster in the first quarter, he's done very little - on either side of the floor. He doesn't look to be in the best shape in the world...

The defense will come in time. We had a lot of guys playing minutes who shouldn't log those kinds of minutes during the season. Lot's of miscommunication or complete lack of communication on picks. two or three guys going after the ball and leaving their own men - that sort of thing. I'd be fairly surprised if we would be considered a "poor" defensive team after this season is over. Deng was real active last night. Sweetney actually played half-way decent man defense and he is no slouch at scoring in the post. Nice little jumper too. Tim Thomas looked lost. Either he doesn't know most of the set offensive plays or he's got bad hearing 'cause I thought, on more than one occasion, that a play was called and he'd stand around with his arms outstretched with this "what play is this?" look on his face. I hope he comes around because his offense may well be needed and he certainly has the talent to score in bunches.

Looking forward to the season finally starting!


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Gordon, and to a lesser extent Hinrich, have consistantly passed up shots they would have normally taken this preseason. There was a strecth in the third where Hinrich seemed to get pissed and stepped his game up. It was basically the only scoring he did. Right after his little five or seven point burst, Skiles sat him the rest of the game.



-How many time are we going to pass the ball?
-four...
-FOUR!!!!


----------

